# ?
2 ,   ,   ,  ,    ,     ,            .     ,        .     ,   , ,       ,    , ,          ,   ,         ,  ,    ...   , ...   - 1)    ,          2)             ,       ,          ,        (    ) 3)      ,          ,        4)      2012       ,    ,   ,     .          ,       ,     .      -   ,         ,       . ,  .  ,   .    -     ?.       ,    ,        .

----------


## mvf

- .

----------

- ?   -    .  ,        (         ,     ).
  ,   -,      ,        .  2012             ,  . ,   .     -   !       ( ).    ,     (--)  ,  ,    ,       .

   !!!!

----------

"   "? , ,  .      -  ()    ,     (   ).  , , ,      ,      ,   ...

----------

> ?.


      ? , ? (   )

----------

!      .

 ,   ,     -  , .
         ,    -       (     -      ).

 , 
1.       ,     ,         (       2012 .) -          15.1 ?
 -  ( )     6    .   ,      ! 
2.       ,     -    ,    .       -  ,   .

----------

,    . 
    ,    . 
       ,      .    -      ,   -  . 
  (  )   ,  ,      .
       ,    ( ,     , ,    -  ,   ).
 ,        ,    .            .

----------


## .

> ,    .


.

----------

,     -  ?

,      300 ,    ,     ?   !     -             ,               .       (,   ),   -   ....

----------

**,    ,  ,     .     "        ,  ,       ,     .      ,      - ,            ".     ,    .

----------


## .

** ,   ,       ?       .      ,     ,

----------

,           ? 
       ,             -      ,    .   ,  ,   .         ,   ,     .

----------


## .

> ,           ?


.    ,       



> ,


   - .   .  ,          
         ,   ,         ? 




> ,   ,     .


     ?

----------

,    ,            ?
      ,     ,    ,            (   ).

----------


## .

> ,    ,            ?


       ,    ?



> 1.6.      ,      ,        (  ),        ,       .
> 
>     ,            (   ).
> 
>     .





> ,


            (  ,     ),         ,    ?   - ?

----------

. 2.1.    ,   :
 ;
    (   ),        ( )      ,   ( - );
 (     ).
    ,        .    ,  ,     . ,  ,      .     ,   ,   ?           ,   ?     .

----------

> .


 ,   , -,      ,   ,  ??? (         2 )

       ???   - ,      1 ,     ???     ,        ?  ?

----------


## .

** ,       .     



> .


    ,      




> ,        .    ,


  ,     ,  ,   ,     .      .
            (   ),    . 




> 


 -     .   ,

----------

> ,   , -,      ,   ,  ??? (         2 )
> 
>        ???   - ,      1 ,     ???     ,        ?  ?


   ,   .  ,      ,  *.*   . ,         :   ,   .        .           ,          .         ,   ,   .
    12-61/2010 ( . 15.1 ).
            -  ..    .      ,    ..               ,            ,     ,         ;         ,     ..,    . ,     ,  ..       ,            -,     .

----------

. ,    ,   , ..    ,   .
    , ,    ,           .    ,  ,        .
     .

----------


## stas

** ,               .      .

     ,                (  ,  ).

----------


## stas

> ,


    .

----------


## .

> ,  ,        .


       .      :Frown:  

 , ,     ,   .      :Frown:

----------

*.*, 
 ,   ,     2 .
     ,  -   ,  -     .  ,    . .   .

   ,      ,      ,   ,       ""  -      , .          .
          , -           :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   ,     2 .


? ?

----------

> ? ?


...,   ,    .   !

----------

